# Lower sweetwater rd Allatoona wma closed?



## Darrenlee03 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello all,
This up and coming deer season will be my first deer hunt. I have been doing a lot of reading, researching, asking questions and scouting wmas lately since I don't own land or know of anyone with enough land to hunt I will be focusing my attention on hunting in wmas. I live really close to allatoona and went scouting there today, well I attempted to. I was heading out to lower Sweetwater rd up to where the foot trail starts but as soon as I got to lower Sweetwater i noticed that the road was gated and no trespassing private property signs were posted everywhere.  Anyone have information on this? I've attached a snap shot of the GDNR wma map of allatoona for reference. Thanks guys!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 14, 2015)

Cobbs Legion Hunt Club has most of the
"old" Allatoona WMA, and likely it is their
signs....There is one guy that owns most
of the land, in that area and leases to CLHC...


----------



## Darrenlee03 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for responding! So then the map I posted is outdated? Or they are just blocking the road to the wma because the land in between upper sweet water and the wma belongs to cobb legion? I'm asking because I can always paddle the canoe  to the wma area.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 22, 2015)

Check Cobbs Legion Hunt Club website......"steves page",
does give explanation why the part of lower sweetwater
you referenced is closed....


----------



## Sargent (Jun 23, 2015)

I think I know where you're talking about and the map is confusing.  I haven't been out there in a while, so I don't know if access has changed.  

If I am thinking of the same place, it was pretty rough.  It was as if it had not been maintained in a very long time.  Also, there is an intersection that isn't on the DNR map.  If you go one way, you go to the WMA.  The other way leads you to Cobb's Legion. 

On some parts, you pass through Cobb's Legion to get to the WMA.  

If you have Google Earth on your phone, search on this forum for a thread containing a file you can download to show the boundaries for all WMAs (and I think Federal lands) in Georgia.  If I find it, I will post it.  

Using that along with your GPS is a much better source than the rough maps the DNR provides.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 23, 2015)

Here's the thread:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=557993&highlight=google+earth

I didn't realize how old the file was (2009)... I'm going to see if I can find any updated info.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 23, 2015)

Here's an updated file as of July, 2013 (I don't know if it is an updated file from the 2009 one):

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/2681

This page also includes instructions.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 24, 2015)

This is privately owned land....Check Cobbs
Legion Website to clarify any confusion...

It is gated at this time....and posted....FYI..


----------



## Darrenlee03 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Thanks for the reponses*

I politely emailed the president of the club to ask if there was another way to get to that area quickly without having to hike for a while and all I got was a short, borderline rude email saying, "its private, If I you are caught on the property you will be arrested for trespassing and poaching. hope that answers your question". 7mag hunter, you are correct I reread the text on the Cobb legions website and that are is private. I can only assume they've dealt with a lot of trespassing and whatnot. With that being said I have moved on, trying to find other areas that may be worthy of scouting. With that being said I noticed on the link that you posted Sargent ( thanks btw ) that red top is part of Allatoona WMA? I will do some research but I thought that Red Top was its own entity and not considered apart of the WMA. I really appreciate your responses, since I am such a newbie its challenging trying to figure out all the right ways of doing things. I do not want to trespass or hunt illegally. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 28, 2015)

Red Top Mtn. Park is NOT part of Allatoona WMA..

RT is a separate State Park and has a quota draw in order to deer hunt.....


----------



## Darrenlee03 (Jun 28, 2015)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Red Top Mtn. Park is NOT part of Allatoona WMA..
> 
> RT is a separate State Park and has a quota draw in order to deer hunt.....



I looked and figured it out shortly after posting. Thanks though.


----------

